# buying a new pc, audio jacks problem though, need clarity



## semiliat (Mar 20, 2011)

hey guys i am buying a new pc on sunday although the guy says the audio jacks on the front panel aren't detected by the motherboard, so i don't know what to think or how to fix it, i'll post the specs of the pc and the add here
System is custom built works Great system specs are:
CPU: 2.2Ghz QuadCore AMD Phenom 9550
MoBo: Pegatron M2N78-LA (From a HP Viola)
HDD: 500Gb Seagate 7200rpm 32mb Cache Sata2
Ram: 4Gb DDR2 PC6400 800Mhz 2x1Gb+1x2Gb in Dual Channel
PWR: 650Watt Toughpower 24pin ATX
GFX: 1Gb DDR5 Zotac Geforce GT 240
Case: X-Blade PC Gaming Computer Case.
OS: Windows 7 ultimate 64Bit
also Includes Sata LightScribe DVD Burner, Nero Burning Software and Avast Pro Antivirus
Due to the XBlade Case only supporting AC97 audio jacks are not detected by windows can be fixed with new case with HD audio jumper pins, PCIe sound card or a USB audio [email protected] Other than that the onboard Realtek Coaxle & DVI audio work fine As does the Geforce GT 240 HDMI Audio out willing to include my Audio receiver to the right person. 
just lookin for some clarity here, is there a way to fix the problem with the X-blade case? or the AC 97?
thanks guys


----------



## semiliat (Mar 20, 2011)

this is a computer i found on craigslist, i am going to buy it either way, its listed for 420$ and he's also going to include a keyboard, and try to find a mouse and small monitor. i am wondering if there is anyway around the audio jacks problem due to AC97 motherboard and X-Blade case


----------



## semiliat (Mar 20, 2011)

this is a computer i found on craigslist, i am going to buy it either way, its listed for 420$ and he's also going to include a keyboard, and try to find a mouse and small monitor. i am wondering if there is anyway around the audio jacks problem due to AC97 motherboard and X-Blade case


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo semiliat :wave:

I suspect the easiest way to get round the front-jack problem would be to fit a '*Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio*' card into a spare PCI-slot.

They're nice and cheap UK£30 (US$50)-UK£40 (US$65) and are very good audio-cards, I've got mine connected to my stereo-system and it can easily shake the ornaments off the shelves without any distortion or 'noise' :grin:


----------

